# Warning Spyware detected on your computer



## acelsolcier (Aug 3, 2008)

I got a problem my computer's background have a warning it says, 
Warning! Spyware detected on your computer. Install an antivirus or spyware remover to clean your computer.

I'm new to this i scan my computer with HJT and here is my log file

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:28:05 PM, on 8/3/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16674)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaTray.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\VM_STI.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\LAUNCH~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Search Settings\SearchSettings.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\PCSuite\Services\ServiceLayer.exe
C:\Program Files\CASIO\Photo Loader\Plauto.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Shared\LimeWire.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe,azkaban.bat
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: CodecPlugin Class - {098716A9-0310-4CBE-BD64-B790A9761158} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\RichVideoCodec.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Megaupload Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-CCB0-B130EEDBE97C} - C:\PROGRA~1\MEGAUP~1\MEGAUP~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Spybot-S&D IE Protection - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: ADSTechnology module - {831CBAC0-8283-4653-9D81-FEB9F3F6E47C} - C:\Program Files\ADSTechnology\ADSTechnology.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: ActivationManager module - {86A44EF7-78FC-4e18-A564-B18F806F7F56} - C:\Program Files\ActivationManager\ActivationManager.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Skype Control Class - {9018F6A8-2495-45DF-9F16-C738F8F3C8FF} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\SkypeComm.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: IEHlprObj Class - {CE7C3CF0-4B15-11D1-ABED-709549C10000} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieso0.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SearchSettings Class - {E312764E-7706-43F1-8DAB-FCDD2B1E416D} - C:\Program Files\Search Settings\kb125\SearchSettings.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Megaupload Toolbar - {4E7BD74F-2B8D-469E-CCB0-B130EEDBE97C} - C:\PROGRA~1\MEGAUP~1\MEGAUP~1.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cmaudio] RunDll32 cmicnfg.cpl,CMICtrlWnd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BigDogPath] C:\WINDOWS\VM_STI.EXE A4 Tech USB PC Camera
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Explorer5] C:\WINDOWS\\config_.com
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCSuiteTrayApplication] C:\PROGRA~1\Nokia\NOKIAP~1\LAUNCH~1.EXE -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SearchSettings] C:\Program Files\Search Settings\SearchSettings.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [kav] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMrhctnaj0elec] C:\Program Files\rhctnaj0elec\rhctnaj0elec.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [BgMonitor_{79662E04-7C6C-4d9f-84C7-88D8A56B10AA}] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Ahead\lib\NMBgMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: LimeWire On Startup.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\admin\Shared\LimeWire.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Photo Loader supervisory.lnk = C:\Program Files\CASIO\Photo Loader\Plauto.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Web Anti-Virus - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\scieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Spybot - Search & Destroy Configuration - {DFB852A3-47F8-48C4-A200-58CAB36FD2A2} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {48884C41-EFAC-433D-958A-9FADAC41408E} (EGamesPlugin Class) - https://www.e-games.com.ph/com/EGamesPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {69EF49E5-FE46-4B92-B5FA-2193AB7A6B8A} (GameLauncher Control) - http://www.acclaim.com/cabs/acclaim_v5.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1190447032076
O16 - DPF: {AA07EBD2-EBDD-4BD6-9F8F-114BD513492C} (NeffyLauncherCtl Class) - http://disteng.nefficient.com/disteng/neffy/NeffyLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {B7D07999-2ADB-4AEB-997E-F61CB7B2E2CD} (TSEasyInstallX Control) - http://www.trendsecure.com/easy_install/_activex/en-US/TSEasyInstallX.CAB
O16 - DPF: {D71F9A27-723E-4B8B-B428-B725E47CBA3E} - http://imikimi.com/download/imikimi_plugin_0.5.1.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{637FD366-237C-4255-B723-9170B4D1B30B}: NameServer = 58.69.254.70 58.69.254.134
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\PCSuite\Services\ServiceLayer.exe

--
End of file - 8776 bytes

PLease help me!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Please follow *these instructions* (5 pages) and post the requested logs in a new thread *here*.


----------



## moviscop (Jan 4, 2008)

That spyware warning sounds like one from a malware source.

Make sure you don't have any lame programs installed. If you do, google them to check if they are legit. Don't use any security programs you aren't sure about.


----------



## yelljayjay (Aug 8, 2008)

sounds like smitfraud


----------

